# Sticky  To all people asking for a critique



## Kayty

Before you post a bunch of 'happy snaps' and ask for a multitude of people from around the world coming from different styles of riding and training backgrounds and then tell them to 'please be nice'... please think about whether your true motive in asking for a critique is the learn new techniques and get different opinions which you can take away and learn from to improve yourself and your horse's way of going, or whether you simply want to be told the sun shines out your backside and you are fantastic in every way shape and form so don't change anything that you're doing.

There have been so many posts in this section with people asking for critiques and opinions on their riding or their horses conformation, and when they get an response that is not what they want to hear, they fly off the handle bars accusing every man and his dog of being 'mean'.

If you want to post a bunch of photo's and ask people what they think, well prepare to have people be brutally hounest and tell you exactly what they see. Don't post if you expect people to tell you that you are simply fantastic and there is nothing worth changing. 


*jumps of soap box* ok I'm done now.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Thank you! There is a "pictures" section of this forum for a reason!!


----------



## eventerdrew

thank you.


----------



## Honeysuga

AGREED. Not every horse can be as perfect as mine(hehehehe) so don't go making a big deal if yours gets less than shining reviews, take it as an opportunity to learn and see through an unbiased set of eyes...


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

Fully Agreed.


----------



## anrz

Agreed . What's the point of a critique if all you get is "omg you have a GORGEOUS horse! you have the best position i've ever seeeennn!" (yeah, that's exaggerated haha). But seriously, you aren't learning if you only get compliments and what people think you want to hear. That being said, some people may need to critique a bit less harshly. There's a difference between critiqueing someone and downright rudeness. No one's going to want to listen to someone who only points out their flaws, even though they _shouldn't_ be taking it that personally. i'm sure i've come across as a little bit defensive when people critique me, but i'm really not offended at all . it's nice to get everyone's opinions on what i need to improve.
So _thank you_ for reminding people of this! it's pointless to post a critique and only expect compliments. Because it isn't going to happen.
Whew! i'm done now .


----------



## dantexeventer

True DAT.


----------



## Kayty

Yep of course there are a few who need to tone it down a little. But they are not usually having a personal go either. Just putting it bluntly and it gets taken in the wrong context. And once people have their back up over something then they continue to be under the impression that every comment that is not 'you are perfect' is a personal attack.

Nothing on this forum is a personal attack unless you know each other personally. We come from all corners of the globe, will never meet so don't take things so personally!! Does it matter if someone in South Africa thinks someone in Iceland has a terrible position?????

Take each and every critique and USE it. 99% of the people who respond to a critique are doing so to help you. They've put in the time and effort to type out a long response, and to have the OP turn around and have a shot at them saying they don't know what they're talking about is a huge kick in the guts when you've put effort in to help that person.

I know when I have posted a reply to some critique threads I've been shot down in flames by the OP, often I've spent over 30 mins typing out a reply to a critique, and will give a detailed explanation on the possible causes of the problem, and give what I can as a solution. Unfortunately, this picking things apart bit by bit appears to many posters as though I am having a go and pulling them apart.
This is entirely not the case. I comment on every detail of the picture that is put in front of me, because the horse works as a whole and you need to work on every problem to achieve the desired result of a supple, straight and engaged horse.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Kayty said:


> Yep of course there are a few who need to tone it down a little. But they are not usually having a personal go either. Just putting it bluntly and it gets taken in the wrong context. And once people have their back up over something then they continue to be under the impression that every comment that is not 'you are perfect' is a personal attack.
> 
> Nothing on this forum is a personal attack unless you know each other personally. We come from all corners of the globe, will never meet so don't take things so personally!! Does it matter if someone in South Africa thinks someone in Iceland has a terrible position?????
> 
> *Take each and every critique and USE it. 99% of the people who respond to a critique are doing so to help you. They've put in the time and effort to type out a long response, and to have the OP turn around and have a shot at them saying they don't know what they're talking about is a huge kick in the guts when you've put effort in to help that person.
> *
> I know when I have posted a reply to some critique threads I've been shot down in flames by the OP, often I've spent over 30 mins typing out a reply to a critique, and will give a detailed explanation on the possible causes of the problem, and give what I can as a solution. Unfortunately, this picking things apart bit by bit appears to many posters as though I am having a go and pulling them apart.
> This is entirely not the case. I comment on every detail of the picture that is put in front of me, because the horse works as a whole and you need to work on every problem to achieve the desired result of a supple, straight and engaged horse.


This is the reason I do not post in this forum anymore!!! I have spent literally hundreds of thousands of dollars on my education as a rider and to be told that I don't know what I am talking about is quite offensive. More offensive than me telling someone to get a coach and take a few lunge lessons!


----------



## Kayty

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> This is the reason I do not post in this forum anymore!!! I have spent literally hundreds of thousands of dollars on my education as a rider and to be told that I don't know what I am talking about is quite offensive. More offensive than me telling someone to get a coach and take a few lunge lessons!


haha too right, when I see some pony club kid with their horses head strapped to it's chest and hind legs a mile out, tell YOU or Spyder or even Mercedes that you have no idea what you're on about, I must admit I do shake my head and smile inwardly. 
How do you learn if you cannot take advice and criticism from those who are wiser and more experienced than yourself? 
I soak up all the information I can like a sponge, if someone comes out with a response to a question that I hadn't thought of, I'll always store it in my memory bank because you never know, one day I may just need to use that piece of advice.


----------



## Honeysuga

kayty said:


> haha too right, when i see some pony club kid with their horses head strapped to it's chest and hind legs a mile out, tell you or spyder or even mercedes that you have no idea what you're on about, i must admit i do shake my head and smile inwardly.
> How do you learn if you cannot take advice and criticism from those who are wiser and more experienced than yourself?
> I soak up all the information i can like a sponge, if someone comes out with a response to a question that i hadn't thought of, i'll always store it in my memory bank because you never know, one day i may just need to use that piece of advice.


agreed 150%


----------



## MIEventer

> This is the reason I do not post in this forum anymore!!!


This is why I quit posting in the critique section as well. I just don't bother anymore. 

I'd be honored to get help from you Anabel or Spyder anyday


----------



## Kayty

If I need a hand with something, I'd go straight to my coach, or possibly pick the brains of anebel or spyder via PM if need be. Although at the moment in my horseless state of despair there's not a hell of a lot to ask about other than how to get that **** little horror head mare to MOVE!


----------



## maura

Thank you so much for starting this thread; took the words right out of my mouth. 

I only post in certain critique threads: 1.) Where there's no "Please be nice!" qualifiers 2.) Where the photos are of sufficient quality to give a meaningful critique 3.) The poster seems to be willing to accept constructive criticism. 

If the photos are so glaringly horrible with obvious problems demonstrated I don't post either, I assume other posters on the board have that covered.

I usually try to be tactful and diplomatic; find something positive to comment on as well, but truthfully analyze what's presented. 

I spend a lot of time analyzing the photos and formulating a response; having my observations discounted or blown off will effectively keep me from responding to that person again.

PS - and this is a personal pet peeve - if the original post's spelling, typing, internet jargon or lack of understanding of basic horsemanship terminology make it diffiuclt for me to understand the post, I just don't bother.


----------



## anrz

Kayty said:


> Yep of course there are a few who need to tone it down a little. But they are not usually having a personal go either. Just putting it bluntly and it gets taken in the wrong context. And once people have their back up over something then they continue to be under the impression that every comment that is not 'you are perfect' is a personal attack.
> 
> Nothing on this forum is a personal attack unless you know each other personally. We come from all corners of the globe, will never meet so don't take things so personally!! Does it matter if someone in South Africa thinks someone in Iceland has a terrible position?????
> 
> Take each and every critique and USE it. 99% of the people who respond to a critique are doing so to help you. They've put in the time and effort to type out a long response, and to have the OP turn around and have a shot at them saying they don't know what they're talking about is a huge kick in the guts when you've put effort in to help that person.
> 
> I know when I have posted a reply to some critique threads I've been shot down in flames by the OP, often I've spent over 30 mins typing out a reply to a critique, and will give a detailed explanation on the possible causes of the problem, and give what I can as a solution. Unfortunately, this picking things apart bit by bit appears to many posters as though I am having a go and pulling them apart.


Very true.


----------



## iridehorses

Worthy of a Sticky. Well said.


----------



## speedy da fish

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> This is the reason I do not post in this forum anymore!!! I have spent literally hundreds of thousands of dollars on my education as a rider and to be told that I don't know what I am talking about is quite offensive. More offensive than me telling someone to get a coach and take a few lunge lessons!


Yes, i agree with the OP, people are too sensitive to the HELP they are given. 
I am very careful if I post anything in that forum. Once I posted my 'bay, overweight, angloarab' in the section, wanting to know how his weight loss was going. Instead I got abuse about his colour, people were saying he wasnt 'bay' (he is btw). 
I think people wanting a critique should prepare that people are not going to tell you what you want to hear and people are going to disagree with eachother. AND critiquers should keep specific to the question asked.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Thank you for posting this! I rarely even look in the critique section anymore. Too much "ur horse is beauutiful" crap or "ur the best rider ever". When I was first on here I would check out the critque section to improve my eye for conformation and learn more about riding in general. Now I don't really bother.


----------



## kitten_Val

Kayty said:


> haha too right, when I see some pony club kid with their horses head strapped to it's chest and hind legs a mile out, tell YOU or Spyder or even Mercedes that you have no idea what you're on about, I must admit I do shake my head and smile inwardly.


Where, WHERE is the line to tell Anabel, Spyder and Mercedes to say that they have no idea what I'm on about?! LOL! :lol:

Thanks for posting it. I felt for long time to write something like that myself, and only the fear that it may be banned or some people will go after it pretty rudely stopped me from doing that. Whenever I see the post "please, be nice" I HARDLY can resist to say something not so nice, or just say something like "it's a CRITIQUE section, not Pictures!". I used to come to critique section, but rarely do it now just because of such "be nice" posts and because lots of people got offended by comments and/or suggestions. So some threads are nothing but a fight between the OP and supporters and people critiquing.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

I was just reading a critique a couple days ago... and the OP was so offended by some of the conformation flaws. I agree... that if you ask for opinions... be prepared for the good, bad and the ugly. Learn from those with more knowledge than yourself.


----------



## Solon

If you don't have the right pictures - *don't post a thread asking for critique*. Posting bad pictures then acknowledging that they are bad doesn't help anyone. That's the biggest issue I have with this section. People do not post adequate pictures. 

And saying that you are the only one around your horse isn't an excuse. Find someone that can take the pictures or hold your horse while you take them. Posting bad pictures just waste's peoples time. 

The other thing that is a bit irritating is all the "well I don't know about critique but he's a pretty horse' comments. This is a critique section. Pretty horse comments should probably go in the horse pictures section. I like reading other critiques to see if they fall in line with what I see, but when there are a bunch of useless comments it's really irritating to wade through.

This link has some really good info on taking pictures. And thanks for starting this thread. I just PM'd the Admin about these issues in this section recently!



How to Take a Good Conformation Clinic Photo


----------



## thunderhooves

i agree with you people, because i have seen some people get all defensive and mean when asked for critique *coughbarnprincesscough*
but seriously,I'm scared to ask for critique sometimes because people can and DO get nasty when you post. I just send a link to some people i know are good critiquers on here.


----------



## Solon

I've never seen anyone be nasty. The truth is, there are some horses out there with flat out ugly conformation. And we love our horses and that can be a hard pill to swallow. That's why if you are going to post a picture for critique, be prepared to hear things about your horse you may not like to hear. 

Most of us know what the flaws are in our horse and love them anyway. And that's good! No horse is perfect. But there are a fair amount of people that post in this section expecting to hear pretty horsie comments and flip out when they don't.

The pretty horsie picture/comments need to go in the horse pictures area, not here.


----------



## Spyder

Kayty said:


> haha too right, when I see some pony club kid with their horses head strapped to it's chest and hind legs a mile out, tell YOU or Spyder or even Mercedes that you have no idea what you're on about, I must admit I do shake my head and smile inwardly.
> How do you learn if you cannot take advice and criticism from those who are wiser and more experienced than yourself?
> I soak up all the information I can like a sponge, if someone comes out with a response to a question that I hadn't thought of, I'll always store it in my memory bank because you never know, one day I may just need to use that piece of advice.


 
What I do now is see what responses have been made, how the OP responds and how good the video or picture is, then I may respond.


----------



## Honeysuga

Great point Spyder. If you see people already having trouble with a poster asking for a critique and taking it badly or having posted terrible pictures or videos, just leave it alone, lest you increase the problem by replying yourself.


----------



## iridehorses

Spyder said:


> What I do now is see what responses have been made, how the OP responds and how good the video or picture is, then I may respond.


I can't blame you Spyder, it's frustrating when I see knowledgeable horseman (not simply riders) get blown off by someone who may never advance beyond ignorant.


----------



## kitten_Val

Solon said:


> The other thing that is a bit irritating is all the "well I don't know about critique but he's a pretty horse' comments. This is a critique section. Pretty horse comments should probably go in the horse pictures section. I like reading other critiques to see if they fall in line with what I see, but when there are a bunch of useless comments it's really irritating to wade through.


Actually if someone posts the horse he/she wants to buy or just owns, and horse is really nice looking and doesn't have much to be critiqued for I don't see any problem saying how nice the horse is. It is a critique as well (or to be precise the opinion).


----------



## iridehorses

kitten_Val said:


> Actually if someone posts the horse he/she wants to buy or just owns, and horse is really nice looking and doesn't have much to be critiqued for I don't see any problem saying how nice the horse is. It is a critique as well (or to be precise the opinion).


You are 100% correct. The problem is when the horse looks like a donkey and when that is pointed out, the owner gets upset with the one who broke their bubble. Now, there is a right and a wrong way to do a critique. Telling the OP that they are a moron for owning such an animal rather then just pointing out it's faults - that is wrong; but the op telling a member that they were just looking looking for positive posts is just as wrong. Lastly, someone who says "I don't know about critiquing but your horse is pretty" is just wasting space and not accomplishing anything.


----------



## Honeysuga

LOL So true...but I must confess to being guilty of the one liner reply hehehe...


----------



## Solon

iridehorses said:


> Lastly, someone who says "I don't know about critiquing but your horse is pretty" is just wasting space and not accomplishing anything.


It does waste space and is of no value and this section is riddled with it.


----------



## wordstoasong

Thanks for this! I post here for information on my riding/horses and do get some really great replies and information from many people. The "pretty horse" comments are nice, but also a waste and don't really help with much.

BTW, whoever mentioned the carrot streches for Murray back when I first showed him off, they are improving for him greatly! He now bends nicely.


----------



## riccil0ve

I'm a little late in the game, but I'm going to post anyway. =]

I do not know much about conformation, so I look at conformation critique threads to learn. I can scroll down, read some responses, and scroll back up to see what they are seeing. It's a great way to learn.

But when threads get filled up with a bunch of "pretty face" and "don't be so mean" comments, it's a waste of my time to fish out the actual critiques, therefore making it that much harder for me to learn from some of the very knowledgeable horsemen on this thread.


----------



## heyycutter

agreed!


----------



## ridergirl23

i totally agree with this thread, but we also have to draw attention that when a horse is in the pictures section that doesnt mean critique them, which i have been seeing a lot of, everyone needs to remember the difference betweem the words: critique section and pictures! 
lol


----------



## Spyder

ridergirl23 said:


> everyone needs to remember the difference between the words: critique section and pictures!
> lol



Even more so when a sister thread in the critique has been chewed over, stewed, boiled,baked,fried and grilled to the point it isn't even eatable anymore.:-o


----------



## smrobs

I think it may be time to bump up a couple of these stickies as it seems that many people are not reading them.


----------



## LynnF

I totally agree with this thread. I like to look at the pictures and then read the critques from other posters to see if they are seeing the same things I am. I try and point out good qualities as well as bad so that its not as hard of a pill to swallow but if you only want to hear good things about your horse and your riding, please don't ask for a critique.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

LynnF said:


> I totally agree with this thread. I like to look at the pictures and then read the critques from other posters to see if they are seeing the same things I am. I try and point out good qualities as well as bad so that its not as hard of a pill to swallow but if you only want to hear good things about your horse and your riding, please don't ask for a critique.


LOL I like to look at the pictures too! I don't usually post on critiques because I am not very good at judging confo.

I am hoping to get a few confo pics of both of mine soon (They are kinda fat at the moment  And would like some serious answers as I would like to compete this summer.

I am also kinda bad for the one line answers as well as saying how pretty the horse is


----------



## Can He Star

sooooooo so true katy... i agree with you completely


----------



## robohog

Well i will tell you all you look great riding your horses around! i cant tell the difference! One time im watching Cinnys Whinny get some training from some super horse trainer. Im just sitting there watching them go in circles and the trainer is going "aahhh much better!" Hell it looked all the same to me! The trainer just starts laughing at my comment. BTW i am a locomotive engineer and if you wanna know anything about railroading, im your man! I am the anabel + spider of railroading! Just call me "anader" lol.


----------



## Spyder

robohog said:


> I am the anabel + spider of railroading! Just call me "anader" lol.



lol

:hide::hide::wave:


----------



## Samstead

I think it's certainly reasonable to ask people to be POLITE but asking them to be NICE is different there's no "nice" way for people to tell you your position is lacking. People defiantly over react to critique and I think the best thing do with those asking people to "be nice" is to give them no response at all.


----------



## tbstorm

thank you! people who ask for critique are asking basically for peoples opinions, advice and critisism, and thats EXACTLY what they get.


----------



## BaileyJo

Kayty said:


> Yep of course there are a few who need to tone it down a little. But they are not usually having a personal go either. Just putting it bluntly and it gets taken in the wrong context. And once people have their back up over something then they continue to be under the impression that every comment that is not 'you are perfect' is a personal attack.
> 
> Nothing on this forum is a personal attack unless you know each other personally. We come from all corners of the globe, will never meet so don't take things so personally!! Does it matter if someone in South Africa thinks someone in Iceland has a terrible position?????
> 
> Take each and every critique and USE it. 99% of the people who respond to a critique are doing so to help you. They've put in the time and effort to type out a long response, and to have the OP turn around and have a shot at them saying they don't know what they're talking about is a huge kick in the guts when you've put effort in to help that person.
> 
> I know when I have posted a reply to some critique threads I've been shot down in flames by the OP, often I've spent over 30 mins typing out a reply to a critique, and will give a detailed explanation on the possible causes of the problem, and give what I can as a solution. Unfortunately, this picking things apart bit by bit appears to many posters as though I am having a go and pulling them apart.
> This is entirely not the case. I comment on every detail of the picture that is put in front of me, because the horse works as a whole and you need to work on every problem to achieve the desired result of a supple, straight and engaged horse.


I totally agree with the level of frustration that you would feel after taking a great amount of time to put together a response and have it completely disregarded and unappreciated. What I wanted to point out is that even if the OP takes it the wrong way, you have just educated many, many people beyond the original crititued rider. We are thankful for them. The rest of the forum benefits greatly so even though you felt the OP does not appreciate it, many on the forum do. I learn so much from good critiques. 

To everyone who gives good, thoughtful critiques, please keep them coming. They are very helpful.


----------



## Livvy1123

well said!


----------



## LoveDanceRide

Very nice.


----------

